# Camille



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Still an hour (on the Left Coast anyway) to remember that Saint-Saens passed away today, on Beethoven's birthday in 1921. Play something by him and remember!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

No,










No. I don't think I wish remember him this year.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My thoughts.

http://www.talkclassical.com/27991-ode-camille.html


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Do you mean that seriously COAG? Do you really dislike Saint Saens that much? I think he was a great composer, especially in Piano Concerto's 2 and 4, and Violin Concerto 3.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Do you mean that seriously COAG? Do you really dislike Saint Saens that much? I think he was a great composer, especially in Piano Concerto's 2 and 4, and Violin Concerto 3.


Not _entirely_ serious over here, but I am not a big fan of his music either apart from maybe the 3rd symphony.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I thought this thread was going to be about Garbo.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

A great film, a great Greta, a great Cukor


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

GioCar said:


> A great film, a great Greta, a great Cukor


Thanks,GioCar! I needed that!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Camille, your writing and orchestration is very clean and even superb at (counted) times but I often find your sequences and repetitions to be as disappointingly boring as I know some find Tchakovsky's and Bruckner's intolerable. A lot of your considerable oeuvre sounds worn-out. However, you are still better than Frank.

I'll give him the advantage of this time of the year.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

The first full Opera I ever bought was Samson and Delilah. I will play a bit of it shortly, The Bacchanal perhaps. Love Saint-Saens almost as much as I love Ravel. Lol!


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about Garbo.


Just in case anyone wants to know what Woodduck looks like while pensively penning one of his TC responses, look beyond his icon:


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Badinerie said:


> The first full Opera I ever bought was Samson and Delilah. I will play a bit of it shortly, The Bacchanal perhaps. Love Saint-Saens almost as much as I love Ravel. Lol!


Yes! . . . 'almost.' Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . .

I saw _Samson_ staged a couple years back at San Diego Opera with Denyce Graves as Delilah. After she cut off Samson's hair, she walked toward the front on the stage with this absolutely, fierce, imperious mocking laugh. It was magnificent to behold.

My kind of girl. _;D_


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Organ Symphony. Boston Symphony/Charles Munch.

I have a feeling the neighbors will love it!


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> No,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least he didn't make the _Ring_ into a Marxian melodrama.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Saint-Saens comment about Ravel reminded me that I wish James Blunt had also remained in the army.


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

One of my favorites composers ever. His 3rd symphony, the 3rd violin concert, Havanaise, Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso are, IMO, irrefutable expressions of a talented guy. My kids loved Dance Macabre and the Animals Carnival, we use to listen to them in our way going to school. To me, Saint Saens is not only a great musician, but also an important tool for teaching my kids to listen to music. Carmina Burana, Peter and the Wolf and The Trout are in the same list.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Saint-Saens comment about Ravel reminded me that I wish James Blunt had also remained in the army.


Ouch, lol.

I have to say, _1973_ had been a guilty pleasure of mine.






Re: Camille, it's unfortunate that he shares that date with Ludwig. I am still somewhat unfamiliar with his ouevre, but feel that he is very much worth remembering in his own right.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Yes! . . . 'almost.' Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . .
> 
> I saw _Samson_ staged a couple years back at San Diego Opera with Denyce Graves as Delilah. After she cut off Samson's hair, she walked toward the front on the stage with this absolutely, fierce, imperious mocking laugh. It was magnificent to behold.
> 
> My kind of girl. _;D_


I'd dearly love to see S&D live...Not much chance where I live.

BTW Nice Garbo bomb....Somehow I know that was on its way


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Badinerie said:


> I'd dearly love to see S&D live...Not much chance where I live.
> 
> BTW Nice Garbo bomb....Somehow I know that was on its way


I liked it _;D_ --- but I can't take credit for it. Someone else started it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Thanks,GioCar! I needed that!


Can you say "alter"?

_;D_


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

KenOC said:


> My thoughts.
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/27991-ode-camille.html


Though it appears I got in too late to remember Camille (one of my favourite composers), I would just like to compliment you on this lovely piece, KenOC.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Not one of my favorites, but his piano concertos have a little bit of magic in them


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you! It stretched the limits of my talent (which obviously doesn't stretch very far).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Saint-Saens: impressive output in general (although I rarely hear anyone praising his keyboard and choral works - any fans here?), but wonderful chamber output in particular.


----------

